# Benefiber seems to be working pretty good



## ColonCombat (Mar 28, 2007)

Just as good as the Miralax did, which is a bit of a surprise. Mostly I need it as a stool softener, the result is almost identical to what the Miralax did, preventing hard stools (miralax never gave me D, even at full dose or higher btw). The Citrucel on the other hand, I didn't really like. It did work as a softener, sort of, but not nearly as well as the others. And it was a pain to drink, if you don't gulp it down REAL fast after putting it in water it makes those nasty little slimy orange clumps that are hard to get down, lol.Just thought I'd share. Hope everybody is having an okay week so far.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

You know... I like Benefiber a lot also. I liked it before they changed their formula, but this one is ok for me too.What I have found over the course of 3-4 months is that the Benefiber produces much LESS gas than the Acacia powder that I get from Heather's IBS site.Now, I was told that these two powders are the same.If they are or aren't, I'm still sticking with Benefiber.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

me too. Acacia didn't help...benefiber helps more


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Colon Combat, I'm glad you found something that works. Benefiber did nothing for me and, in fact, the more fiber I had the more constipation I had.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i bought benefiber with the wheat dextrin yesterday. i took 3 grams twice yesterday and another 3 gram dose today. i feel more constipated too + i get cramps. but it did seem to stop help with the gas, just not moving out. i want to persevere and keep using the benefiber, but the more backed up i am the harder it is for me to breathe properly. i ordered partially hydrolyzed guar gum, which i read worked fairly well for some people. i hope maybe that'll be a little better for me. but i'm glad benefiber worked for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

THey used to put guar gum in Benefiber which is what made it work for me. I noticed right away that something was different and read on the label that there was only the wheat dextrin or whatever that is but no guar gum. Wal Mart sells a fiber that is EXACTLY what the old Benefiber was called EZ Fiber and it works the same as the old stuff and is cheaper.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah that's how i became interested in guar gum. i saw people mention that was the effective ingredient in benefiber, but it was recently taken out. i should find out where walmart is. i hate this. i took the wheat dextrin benefiber, but didnt have a bm and i feel so stuffed up. am i supposed to continue or stop? i know the soluble fiber wont magically fix the C problem overnight, but i'm stuffed from the fiber thats in me. what to do?


----------



## ColonCombat (Mar 28, 2007)

It can take a bit of time when trying something new before you see results. Like you have to adapt to it, or something. I didn't see any improvement at first either, it took a couple of days before I noticed an improvement.Also I did read that it's best to start out with the smallest dose and work your way up over the course of a week or so, to let your body get slowly used to it and to find the optimum dose that works for you. I didn't do it that way, but I'm not too bright, lol. I just started at two per day and it started working, so I stayed there. And of course, we all know that what works for one person may not work for another. Here's to hoping you have as much luck with it as I did.


----------



## luv2chat (Dec 31, 2007)

I was only taking Benefiber once a day and i was you need to take it 25-30grams a day. i did that today and i am in extreme pain! Which one is better to use benefiber or fibercon? Do you have to continue to take Miralax too?


----------

